# Global warming might be veeeery expensive



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/sto...ational/Europe/

This is only of concern to those who think it's real. For those that dont think we're affecting the Earth's environment, everything is fine as usual...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

funny but.... Katrina isn't concrete evidence...

anyhow...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

watch out for global *cough* I mean manbearpig


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's friggin awesome!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

was there el nino last year ace?

that could be one reason we had more strong storms last hurricane season, elnino changes teh weather going into the gulf and keeps the gulf temps lower so when there is no el nino the huricanes rage in the gulf..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Again, Gore is the worst thing to happen to this cause. No politician should be a spokesperson, it alienates at least 50% of the population.









El Nino is very relevant to hurricanes, as is the temperature of the gulf (which was off the charts).

I dont think last year was an El Nino year though.

See this page:

http://ggweather.com/enso/years.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


Yes.

But there's this natural cycle of temperature. I think it's the AMO. And it was at a high point. However, at this high point the temperature went even higher than usual. So Katrina might have been partly influenced indirectly by global warming. Hard to say, actually (unless you're extreme left or right







)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Again, Gore is the worst thing to happen to this cause. No politician should be a spokesperson, it alienates at least 50% of the population.


seruiosly just look at the damage he has done to the interweb, it doesnt even exist..

google better hope bushs new search engine "the googles" doesnt crush theres..

its no wonder bush is against most rational scientific and ecologicol policy hes a blithering idiot.. his handlers really shouldnt let him talk about any technology.. how can a guy be the leader of one of the more tehnologically advanced nations when he doesnt even know the most basic things about the internet?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/speaking of the right...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Again, Gore is the worst thing to happen to this cause. No politician should be a spokesperson, it alienates at least 50% of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my point this year is an el nino year and the hurricane season has been virtually non existant, the stroms forming off africa are going up the atlantic with out the super warm gulf that we had last year..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Im more worried about manbearpig..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Again, Gore is the worst thing to happen to this cause. No politician should be a spokesperson, it alienates at least 50% of the population.


seruiosly just look at the damage he has done to the interweb, it doesnt even exist..

google better hope bushs new search engine "the googles" doesnt crush theres..

its no wonder bush is against most rational scientific and ecologicol policy hes a blithering idiot.. his handlers really shouldnt let him talk about any technology.. how can a guy be the leader of one of the more tehnologically advanced nations when he doesnt even know the most basic things about the internet?
[/quote]

Bush's advisors even smacked their foreheads when Bush pushed for intelligent design. The sad thing is, we've always been at the forefront of science. With our deteriorating education in science and ignorant politicians... we are slipping....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


Yes.

*But there's this natural cycle of temperature. * I think it's the AMO. And it was at a high point. However, at this high point the temperature went even higher than usual. So Katrina might have been partly influenced indirectly by global warming. *Hard to say*, actually (unless you're extreme left or right :laugh: )
[/quote]

so your saying your not sure?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I dont know why people take political sides on issues like these...these are human issues...we, as a people, need to be more aware. Our governments shouldnt decide on the moral and ethical questions, only the financial and judiciary IMO. I never thought I would say this, but I think I am starting to the beauty behind small government...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey...all I know is we are supposed to have a very mild winter...which doesnt bother in the least.

/grabs sticks and heads to the golf course


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> The primary explanation for the decline in hurricane frequency during El Niño years is due to the increased wind shear in the environment





Ex0dus said:


> Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


Yes.

*But there's this natural cycle of temperature. * I think it's the AMO. And it was at a high point. However, at this high point the temperature went even higher than usual. So Katrina might have been partly influenced indirectly by global warming. *Hard to say*, actually (unless you're extreme left or right :laugh: )
[/quote]

so your saying your not sure?
[/quote]

about Katrina being from global warming? I'm definitely not sure.

I was referring to the natural cycle of temperature in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i thnk the we collectively have demonstrated more knowledge in this one thread then bush has in his entire presidency..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

The earth has cycles. There will be another ice age just like the ones in the past and the world will end someday when the sun devours us.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> The earth has cycles. There will be another ice age just like the ones in the past and the world will end someday when the sun devours us.


Oversimplified. There are cycles, and we were slowly cooling off when human-created CO2 shot temps up.

(ToP)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh well sh*t happens. Nothing ever stays the same.. EVER.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Oh well sh*t happens. Nothing ever stays the same.. EVER.


Your grandchildren thank you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


Yes.

*But there's this natural cycle of temperature. * I think it's the AMO. And it was at a high point. However, at this high point the temperature went even higher than usual. So Katrina might have been partly influenced indirectly by global warming. *Hard to say*, actually (unless you're extreme left or right :laugh: )
[/quote]

so your saying your not sure?
[/quote]

about Katrina being from global warming? I'm definitely not sure.

I was referring to the natural cycle of temperature in the Atlantic Ocean.
[/quote]

there have been studies that the north atlantic ocean currents ahve been weakening, there are vertical currents in taht have been reducing in size and numbers, it weakens the currents and if i remember correctly its changing the temps..

if this is also a cyclical thing or not im not sure, could also be related to ocean floorvulcanic activety.. but im no "scientist"


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> The earth has cycles. There will be another ice age just like the ones in the past and the world will end someday when the sun devours us.


doesnt mean we cant make it cycle a hell of alot faster.

for us snow loving Norwegians global warming is welcomed, if all the ice melts in the poles the gulf stream might stop and we can have winter 365 days a year!!!! hurray!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Your grandchildren thank you.:laugh:


So the earth is going to turn into hell in the next 100 years when my grandchildren are alive?


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The volcanic activity isn't a big deal, from what I know (I've never heard it discussed). It's the issue of cold, fresh water entering the cycle of ocean currents in the north atlantic. Being of a different density and temperature, this fresh water messes up the entire Atlantic (and then the world). This is one scenario where global warming possibly leads to global cooling (weird, I know!).


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


And the world is flat


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch too much A Day After Tomorrow..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


Except when the stats are published in PEER-REVIEWED journals.

The real biased scientists are many geologists. They're often paid by oil companies....

But thanks for your intelligent input, all the same.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

What can 1 person do about it or everyone in this thread.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


vote Piranha Mcfly for president!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


vote Piranha Mcfly for president!!!








[/quote]

president of my poop-pile.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Watch too much A Day After Tomorrow..


never seen it.:laugh:
[/quote]

Dont it sucks


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atmosphere anually?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atosphere anually?


One step at a time with a big problem like this. With these and future economic realizations, I think a lot of pressure will be put on China and India.

(but I agree that those two countries are huge issues)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wouldnt mind driving an electric car just one problem dont have the money and all I can pay for is my beat up thunderbird supercoupe. Never going to convince the worlds population to change their way of life. Its easy for celebrities and politicians to preach about stopping global warming and ways to do so when they can afford to.

Just doesnt seem possible to me.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atosphere anually?


One step at a time with a big problem like this. With these and future economic realizations, I think a lot of pressure will be put on China and India.
[/quote]

Can science save our economy the trillions it will cost the US to become a more earth friendly country? Meanwhile China and India's economy are booming. Can scinece enable us to afford the lifestyle of living a greener society?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Wouldnt mind driving an electric car just one problem dont have the money and all I can pay for is my beat up thunderbird supercoupe. Never going to convince the worlds population to change their way of life. Its easy for celebrities and politicians to preach about stopping global warming and ways to do so when they can afford to.


hence the "tragedy of the *commons*"

If you do the math you'll see that electric cars will come down in price and gas WONT!!! There lies my optimism.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I am all for becoming more earth friendly as a world. However I am not willing to do so at the expense of American job or a decline in my way of life.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atosphere anually?


One step at a time with a big problem like this. With these and future economic realizations, I think a lot of pressure will be put on China and India.
[/quote]

Can science save our economy the trillions it will cost the US to become a more earth friendly country? Meanwhile China and India's economy are booming. Can scinece enable us to afford the lifestyle of living a greener society?
[/quote]

Science is just a messenger here. It's all the brainiacs in economics and government that have to figure out the actual course of action. China and India will not have booming economies without an economically healthy U.S.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


vote Piranha Mcfly for president!!!








[/quote]
That is a great idea.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I am all for becoming more earth friendly as a world. However I am not willing to do so at the expense of American job or a decline in my way of life.


Kind of what I was trying to say but I suck at it..


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


Except when the stats are published in PEER-REVIEWED journals.

The real biased scientists are many geologists. They're often paid by oil companies....

But thanks for your intelligent input, all the same.








[/quote]
This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I am all for becoming more earth friendly as a world. However I am not willing to do so at the expense of American job or a decline in my way of life.


Yes, and this is a huge misconception. It's simply a matter of making convenient decisions when they are afforded to you. I live where it's a friggin pain in the ass to recycle. In Michigan they pay for recycled cans and it works. Guess how much more landfill I contribute to in Louisiana as opposed to when I lived in Michigan...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atosphere anually?


One step at a time with a big problem like this. With these and future economic realizations, I think a lot of pressure will be put on China and India.
[/quote]

Can science save our economy the trillions it will cost the US to become a more earth friendly country? Meanwhile China and India's economy are booming. Can scinece enable us to afford the lifestyle of living a greener society?
[/quote]

Science is just a messenger here. It's all the brainiacs in economics and government that have to figure out the actual course of action. China and India will not have booming economies without an economically healthy U.S.
[/quote]

Maybe one day they wont need us or better yet control us. While we are busy figuring out how to make our society earth friendly and spending billions of dollars on "The War on Global Warming" they are bending us over further and further.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Bunch of bullsh*t really. Scientist can manipulate those stats any way they want.


Except when the stats are published in PEER-REVIEWED journals.

The real biased scientists are many geologists. They're often paid by oil companies....

But thanks for your intelligent input, all the same.








[/quote]
This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....
[/quote]

Its a discussion..piss off if you cant contribute something worth reading.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um I'm not pissed. I'm just annoyed by stupid people.

Thanks for participating... sort-of











RockinTimbz said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?
[/quote]










ANYHOW....


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?
[/quote]










ANYHOW....
[/quote]

.....it's ok we can work through this. Have you heard of Valium? You may could try that to calm down.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?
[/quote]










ANYHOW....
[/quote]

.....it's ok we can worl through this. Have you heard of Valium? You may could try that to calm down.
[/quote]

/is searching for intelligent mcfly posts

/finds nothing


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?
[/quote]










ANYHOW....
[/quote]

.....it's ok we can worl through this. Have you heard of Valium? You may could try that to calm down.
[/quote]








I AM CALM!

thanks for killing the thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mcfly

FTL


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> This so called "problem" will never change. There is too much money involved. Keep hoping though. I am sure you can make a difference posting about it on a piranha forum....


by the way, how stupid are you? Did you even click on the link and see how much money could be lost? You never paid attention in class, did you? I award you this thread's ironic award.
[/quote]

You are referring to money that "could possibly be lost" vs. money that is going to be made by oil companies among others. It is funny how pissed you are getting you should really seek anger management classes.
[/quote]

What? Huh? Oil? Who said something about oil? Bitch, you cooking?
[/quote]










ANYHOW....
[/quote]

.....it's ok we can worl through this. Have you heard of Valium? You may could try that to calm down.
[/quote]

/is searching for intelligent mcfly posts

/finds nothing








[/quote]

Once again..we can work THROUGH your anger son...just a few doctor visits...and then let the meds work for you.

This is you --->









This is me --->


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Once again..we can work THROUGH your anger son...just a few doctor visits...and then let the meds work for you.
> 
> This is you --->
> 
> ...


im a rant


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mcfly might be the dumbest member ever.

And that's saying a lot.

Derail threads much, moron?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> electric cars are cool and all but whats gonna solve the problem of india and china dumping billions of tons of pollutants into our atosphere anually?


One step at a time with a big problem like this. With these and future economic realizations, I think a lot of pressure will be put on China and India.
[/quote]

Can science save our economy the trillions it will cost the US to become a more earth friendly country? Meanwhile China and India's economy are booming. Can scinece enable us to afford the lifestyle of living a greener society?
[/quote]

Science is just a messenger here. It's all the brainiacs in economics and government that have to figure out the actual course of action. China and India will not have booming economies without an economically healthy U.S.
[/quote]

exactly someone has to buy all there crapy stuff..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Wouldnt mind driving an electric car just one problem dont have the money and all I can pay for is my beat up thunderbird supercoupe. Never going to convince the worlds population to change their way of life. Its easy for celebrities and politicians to preach about stopping global warming and ways to do so when they can afford to.
> 
> Just doesnt seem possible to me.


i love the hypocrit celebrities adn politicians that preach global waring and conservation ect. then they getin there private jet or huge streach limo and polute it up on there way to there excessively large mansions that require even more polution to keep warm and powered up ..
[/quote]

Yup, and that's so common too.









Care to grace us with some brilliant insight here too, dumbass mcflurry?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Wouldnt mind driving an electric car just one problem dont have the money and all I can pay for is my beat up thunderbird supercoupe. Never going to convince the worlds population to change their way of life. Its easy for celebrities and politicians to preach about stopping global warming and ways to do so when they can afford to.
> 
> Just doesnt seem possible to me.


i love the hypocrit celebrities adn politicians that preach global waring and conservation ect. then they getin there private jet or huge streach limo and polute it up on there way to there excessively large mansions that require even more polution to keep warm and powered up ..
[/quote]

amen brother


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

>>> mcfly


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> I am all for becoming more earth friendly as a world. However I am not willing to do so at the expense of American job or a decline in my way of life.


Yes, and this is a huge misconception. It's simply a matter of making convenient decisions when they are afforded to you. I live where it's a friggin pain in the ass to recycle. In Michigan they pay for recycled cans and it works. Guess how much more landfill I contribute to in Louisiana as opposed to when I lived in Michigan...
[/quote]

i would say recycling is the least of your problems in louisiana..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw a few of those electric hybrid taxi cabs here in the city..I still dont get how they work..They run on both gas and electricity?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

>>> mcfly


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> >>> mcfly

















got me in a good mood again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> I am all for becoming more earth friendly as a world. However I am not willing to do so at the expense of American job or a decline in my way of life.


Yes, and this is a huge misconception. It's simply a matter of making convenient decisions when they are afforded to you. I live where it's a friggin pain in the ass to recycle. In Michigan they pay for recycled cans and it works. Guess how much more landfill I contribute to in Louisiana as opposed to when I lived in Michigan...
[/quote]

i would say recycling is the least of your problems in louisiana..
[/quote]

very true.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Am I really going to have to close this thread? It looks like a pretty interesting conversation that should be allowed to continue without this petty bickering.

One more off topic post Mcfly and we will be having a little talk.

Just keep this on track....Pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Mcfly might be the dumbest member ever.
> 
> And that's saying a lot.
> 
> Derail threads much, moron?


it would be nice if this asshat would move on before it gets this interesting discussion locked


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sooo how bout them electric cars?? ..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyhow....

Solution-based ideas...

When I saw some of the amazing (and actually very very FAST) electric cars about to come out on the market.... the positive thinking began.

I just wonder how the oil companies (and the politicians getting money from them) are going to react...

I almost wonder if oil sources will 'magically' start appearing and drive the gas prices down.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

when I think of an electric car I think of










I cant imagine them being fast


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Solution-based ideas...
> 
> ...


oil companies will have no shortage of selling ther product, itsstill requiredd for theproduction of billions of other petroleum based products, just cause its not used for gas doesntmake it obsolite..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> when I think of an electric car I think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the same.

Then I saw this:

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/tes...onds-188565.php










0-60 in four seconds.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wonder why gas prices have dropped lately..hmmmm


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Solution-based ideas...
> 
> ...


oil companies will have no shortage of selling ther product, itsstill requiredd for theproduction of billions of other petroleum based products, just cause its not used for gas doesntmake it obsolite..
[/quote]

ah, like plastics, good point. Except that the profits there aren't as high and plastics get recycled.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> when I think of an electric car I think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minis arent electric

the lexus gs hybrid is pretty badass..

http://www.lexus.com/models/GSh/index.html


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> when I think of an electric car I think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the same.

Then I saw this:

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/tes...onds-188565.php










0-60 in four seconds.








[/quote]








how many double A batteries you need for that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mcflurry

For the Tesla Roadster:



> It takes 3.5 hours to charge up those thousands of batteries, and on a full charge it can keep on going and going, quick like a bunny, for 250 miles.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

McFruitfly


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nice ToP

Anyhow... that Tesla Roadster goes for about 100K. That's a lot, but it's not as crazy sounding as I would have guessed.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Solution-based ideas...
> 
> ...


oil companies will have no shortage of selling ther product, itsstill requiredd for theproduction of billions of other petroleum based products, just cause its not used for gas doesntmake it obsolite..
[/quote]

ah, like plastics, good point. Except that the profits there aren't as high and plastics get recycled.
[/quote]

it would be nice if oil did become obsolite and they just left it in the planet im sure there are some negative consiquiences to leaving all these empty cavaties where the oil gets pumped out of.

it would also be fun for all these disgustingly rich oil tycons to stop seeming these mind boggling profits..

seriously WTF does any need to make 100 plus million a year?

i know teh republican answer to this is that those are the peopel thatput money into the economy for small business and it trickles down but that BS.. if that money was dispursed through out these companies there would be alot mroe people making invetments and spending there money..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Solution-based ideas...
> 
> ...


oil companies will have no shortage of selling ther product, itsstill requiredd for theproduction of billions of other petroleum based products, just cause its not used for gas doesntmake it obsolite..
[/quote]

ah, like plastics, good point. Except that the profits there aren't as high and plastics get recycled.
[/quote]

it would be nice if oil did become obsolite and they just left it in the planet im sure there are some negative consiquiences to leaving all these empty cavaties where the oil gets pumped out of.

it would also be fun for all these disgustingly rich oil tycons to stop seeming these mind boggling profits..

seriously WTF does any need to make 100 plus million a year?

i know teh republican answer to this is that those are the peopel thatput money into the economy for small business and it trickles down but that BS.. if that money was dispursed through out these companies there would be alot mroe people making invetments and spending there money..
[/quote]

Its one thing to be well off but when you got money like that







and are hungry for more you got problems


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Some of the guys commenting on that Tesla Roadster are sharp.

See this comment:



> Solar panels on the car can't generate enough to keep it going as noted by another commentor. Telsa is working with solar panel companies to provide an option where you get solar panels installed that put enough power into the grid to recharge the car overnight as you pull power off the grid - essentially a solar power car but with a home-based solar station. You could put the solar power into batteries that then charge the car and be completely independent of the grid, but why not just use the grid as a big power reservoir from which you can make deposits and withdrawls.





RockinTimbz said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

I dont totally get that either :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

to us for getting back on track, btw.



nismo driver said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..
[/quote]

yur smart. Good explanation!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..
[/quote]

smart thinking...its true I wouldnt want to be riding on a 1000 pound battery


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..
[/quote]

yur smart. Good explanation!
[/quote]

ironic that you compliment my knowledge based on a post that has to be the most gramtically flawed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The question of solar cells and battery technology is very relevant. Batteries do have a limited lifespan and solar cells are still friggin expensive.











nismo driver said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..
[/quote]

yur smart. Good explanation!
[/quote]

ironic that you compliment my knowledge based on a post that has to be the most gramtically flawed
[/quote]

eh, it's pfury and it's a quick posting discussion. If I get the idea, I dont give a crap about the grammar...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ill catch you guys later..been fun keep the conversation going want to read something later when I come back












acestro said:


> mcflurry
> 
> For the Tesla Roadster:
> 
> ...


serious? thousand of batteries why wouldnt it be one or 2 big batteries? im stupid








[/quote]

discharge rates adn heat..

when you wire batteries in parrallel vs in series you get differnt discharge rates and life span.. theheat generated from one huge battery discharging would be dagerous..

think about an rc car most are 6 cell and it takes three times longer to charge then to discharge..
[/quote]

yur smart. Good explanation!
[/quote]

ironic that you compliment my knowledge based on a post that has to be the most gramtically flawed
[/quote]

eh, it's pfury and it's a quick posting discussion. If I get the idea, I dont give a crap about the grammar...
[/quote]

may I suggest the Info Award


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> The question of solar cells and battery technology is very relevant. Batteries do have a limited lifespan and solar cells are still friggin expensive.


im in to boating and they are seriously the most fuel wasteful things ever, ive alway wondered why they cant come up with alternatives, they have made more effiecent engines, recently most outboards are now four stroke..

why cant there be a impeller driven set up that generates hydro electrc power ina compact unit?

so lets say you have a hybrid outboard and in the hull are say two impellers that the water flows through to generate power while your under way..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

It won't stop the oil companies, but it would certainly hurt them alot. The flex fuel w/ corn is a great idea, and had been used by farmers to be used w/ their deisels a while back- I'm pretty sure. You can buy conversion kits that let your oldschool BMW diesel run on vegetable oil. Some of the electric cars use the brakes to recharge the batteries and save alot of your gas in the city by spinning the crank w/ electricity when the car is at a stop. Then when the light is green and you hit the gas, it goes back to spraying fuel in there and firing the pistons.

check this out
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-ga...r-hybrid-engine

oh, nismo...I wakeboard, and the boat I use has a 351 and we put, on average, an extra 1200lbs to get the biggest wake possible. The fastest tank we burned was 35 gallons in 4 hours with 3,000lbs of weight. Even still, no boat is economical- the largest luxury item there is!

Heck, I forgot....we had an '01 seadoo XP and it was a 12 or 15 gallon gas tank. I ran it just about wide open out to the big river and back and burned a whole tank in 45mins to an hour. That was the day that my dad decided I was going to start buying the gas haha.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

pottsburg said:


> It won't stop the oil companies, but it would certainly hurt them alot. The flex fuel w/ corn is a great idea, and had been used by farmers to be used w/ their deisels a while back- I'm pretty sure. You can buy conversion kits that let your oldschool BMW diesel run on vegetable oil.


the theres a differnece between flex fuel and biodeisel, flex fuel cars can run on e85 or gas, e85 is less effiecent then gas and about the same price so its not necessarily a better fuel just another option and e85 isnt available in alot of places. also its illegal to convert a car to flex fuel.

bio deisel works for most desiel engines but reqiurs a bit of chemistry to make the fuel, the fuel is made primarily from used cooking oil, there are some place that process adn sell the fuel but for the most part alot of people have to collect the used oil andprocess it them self which requires time and a decent amount of moeny for initialinvestment for the equiptment to process and chemicals for the process.. it does in teh long long run work out cheaper then gas in the cost of materials but thats not factoring how much your time is worth if you have it to spare..


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

The world is getting hotter, and I think that 25-50% of it is our fault. The sun is getting hotter, and who can you blame for that? The aliens? God? NO haha, it's just the evolution of the universe. It's a fact that the sun will continue to get hotter and bigger until it engulfs us and several more planets until it collapses. Check reports that find the average monthly temperatures that go back hundreds of years. If scientists and political figures are dumb enough to say "We are seeing scary high temperatures that haven't been this bad in hundreds of years," Then why the hell were there hot spurts hundreds of years ago????

Katrina wasn't because of a weather pattern. I used to live in New Orleans, and one hour of heavy rain would flood half the streets where I lived. It sucked-IT'S UNDERWATER! Katrina was the annual (and normal) heavyweight hurricane, but it took the worst path in the world - straight up the delta and up the Mississippi River. Anybody been to Orlando 2-4 years ago and actually seen the thousands of houses w/out roofs? It's a hurricane and that's what happens. New Orleans had such bad damage because of the flooding problems which is because the city is 10-20 feet underwater. We used to go 4wheeling up a levy 30 feet high, and at the top on the other side was the river, only 5 feet below us on the other side. Even more important than New Orleans is the damage done to Mississippi.

And on a side note, New Orleans had half the damage and got more coverage because the race card is a huge political point of leverage compared to a bunch of hicks in Mississippi. Also, the historic value of New Orleans and the beauty/romance value of the story is so much better there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> im sure there are some negative consiquiences to leaving all these empty cavaties where the oil gets pumped out of.


How about massive earthquakes?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > im sure there are some negative consiquiences to leaving all these empty cavaties where the oil gets pumped out of.
> 
> 
> How about massive earthquakes?


no silly everyone knows god casues those..

actually earth qakes are caused by fault lines so unless those oil pockets are located on a fault line i doubt it would be related plus im not even sure oil can collect on a fault line because of the composition of the plates grinding against each other..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Eh, it was a guess, and thanks for the dig lol j/k


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Eh, it was a guess, and thanks for the dig lol j/k


hehehehehe j/k.. there is alot of interesting info though i came across about this, apparently some empty oil resiviors are used to stash co2 to reduce teh polutants in the atmoshphere..

like sweeping it under the carpet if you ask me.. we (peopel as a collective race) suck for what our intellegence has enabled us to do to not only the planet but the way we live..

people where not ment to sit in an offfice and work on computers and bitch ont eh internet ll day.. i would so much rather be out side right now..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Eh, it was a guess, and thanks for the dig lol j/k


hehehehehe j/k.. there is alot of interesting info though i came across about this, apparently some empty oil resiviors are used to stash co2 to reduce teh polutants in the atmoshphere..

like sweeping it under the carpet if you ask me.. we (peopel as a collective race) suck for what our intellegence has enabled us to do to not only the planet but the way we live..

people where not ment to sit in an offfice and work on computers and bitch ont eh internet ll day.. i would so much rather be out side right now..
[/quote]

I leave for the Rockies in a few weeks, you're more then welcome to hitch a ride with me


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Solution-based ideas...
> 
> ...


oil companies will have no shortage of selling ther product, itsstill requiredd for theproduction of billions of other petroleum based products, just cause its not used for gas doesntmake it obsolite..
[/quote]

ah, like plastics, good point. Except that the profits there aren't as high and plastics get recycled.
[/quote]

it would be nice if oil did become obsolite and they just left it in the planet im sure there are some negative consiquiences to leaving all these empty cavaties where the oil gets pumped out of.

it would also be fun for all these disgustingly rich oil tycons to stop seeming these mind boggling profits..

seriously WTF does any need to make 100 plus million a year?

i know teh republican answer to this is that those are the peopel thatput money into the economy for small business and it trickles down but that BS.. if that money was dispursed through out these companies there would be alot mroe people making invetments and spending there money..
[/quote]

I'm not a tycoon, I'm not rich, I have oil stocks. If you don't like the high price of gas, you should buy some petrochemical stocks. It's not tycoons making tons of money. It's the people across the street, it's the guy who hooks up your telephone, it's me, and it may be you if you have mutual funds.
No need for trickle down here, I benefit directly from high oil prices. Even though I believe in trickle down economics. You want to see a bad economy, make the rich people mad. Then they start laying people off, stop opening new buisnesses, and stop giving raises.

By the way, I'm not a republican, they are for too liberal for me. They spend too much, tax too much, and are too weak on the war on Islam.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Eh, it was a guess, and thanks for the dig lol j/k


hehehehehe j/k.. there is alot of interesting info though i came across about this, apparently some empty oil resiviors are used to stash co2 to reduce teh polutants in the atmoshphere.. 
like sweeping it under the carpet if you ask me.. *we (peopel as a collective race) suck for what our intellegence has enabled us to do to not only the planet but the way we live.. * 
people where not ment to sit in an offfice and work on computers and bitch ont eh internet ll day.. i would so much rather be out side right now..
[/quote]







What an excellent observation.. _I just can't resist this one.._ can I get an Amen!?!?









Yep, it is strange that the further we learn about things, the better we are at destroying ourselves, and our environment around us.. 
I love science and technology, but those finely tweaked tools in the natural human heart can be a seriously destructive force.. Can I get an Amen? LOL

Speaking of the outdoors, it is my day off, and my wife took the car to work.. I'm stranded.. I guess it is almost time to clean my tanks..







lol


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Im not scientist, but if the temps were lower in the gulf, wouldnt the storms be less severe?


Yes.

But there's this natural cycle of temperature. I think it's the AMO. And it was at a high point. However, at this high point the temperature went even higher than usual. So Katrina might have been partly influenced indirectly by global warming. Hard to say, actually (unless you're extreme left or right :laugh: )
[/quote]

Had a question maybe you could explain. Rush Limbaugh claims that global warming is bogus partly because one explosion from a volcano spews more gases then all of our emissions. Its been happening since the beginning of the earth. While I somewhat believe in global warming, I dont ever take Rush's advice in relation to the environment. I did some research and read something about the co2 released is water soluble and doesn't contribute to global warming. Is this correct and can you expand on that? Why is(if he is) Rush wrong?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The volcano story is ridiculous. I need to just have the old Global Warming threads in my sig. It's been demonstrated time and time again that volcanoes COOL the Earth by blocking radiation.

Rush is wrong about every scientific thing he speaks of because he never does any research nor does he go into detail. And this is an incredibly detailed issue. I point to Ex0dus' great questions in the past about water vapor as a 'greenhouse gas'. It's so easy to confuse people.

In fact, I might agree with Rush on everything else, but I recall hearing him speak about something science-related over 10 years ago.... that was it for me!









The rate of CO2 dissolving into the ocean diminishes (diffusion principle) as CO2 increases. The dissolving is a passive process, the ocean doesn't 'grab' the CO2 out of the air actively.

Volcanoes do actually put out CO2, I should add.

Sorry I didn't give hard facts above, I always forget the numbers.

Here's the skinny:



> Carbon dioxide is abundant in volcanic gases, but not enough to significantly contribute to the greenhouse effect. Volcanoes contribute about 110 million tons of carbon dioxide per year while man's activities contribute about 10 billion tons per year.


That's

110,000,000 tons from volcanoes

and

10,000,000,000 from humans

For those like mcfly, who cant read too good.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> That's
> 
> 110,000,000 tons from volcanoes
> 
> ...


and rush spews out about 10% of that 10billion which makes him just aboutas bad as the volcanoes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> The world is getting hotter, and I think that 25-50% of it is our fault. *The sun is getting hotter, and who can you blame for that? * The aliens? God? NO haha, it's just the evolution of the universe. It's a fact that the sun will continue to get hotter and bigger until it engulfs us and several more planets until it collapses. Check reports that find the average monthly temperatures that go back hundreds of years. If scientists and political figures are dumb enough to say "We are seeing scary high temperatures that haven't been this bad in hundreds of years," Then why the hell were there hot spurts hundreds of years ago????
> 
> Katrina wasn't because of a weather pattern. I used to live in New Orleans, and one hour of heavy rain would flood half the streets where I lived. It sucked-IT'S UNDERWATER! Katrina was the annual (and normal) heavyweight hurricane, but it took the worst path in the world - straight up the delta and up the Mississippi River. Anybody been to Orlando 2-4 years ago and actually seen the thousands of houses w/out roofs? It's a hurricane and that's what happens. New Orleans had such bad damage because of the flooding problems which is because the city is 10-20 feet underwater. We used to go 4wheeling up a levy 30 feet high, and at the top on the other side was the river, only 5 feet below us on the other side. Even more important than New Orleans is the damage done to Mississippi.
> 
> *And on a side note, New Orleans had half the damage and got more coverage because the race card is a huge political point of leverage compared to a bunch of hicks in Mississippi. * Also, the historic value of New Orleans and the beauty/romance value of the story is so much better there.


I disagree with most of your points (as usual). There are graphs comparing solar radiation and volcanism and human CO2 output. Solar radiation is a minor player.

For Katrina, there was more wind damage and initial flood damage to Mississippi. But hundreds of thousands of people had their homes underwater for over a week in New Orleans. That's permanent damage to every infrastructure thinkable and the concentration of people is very high.

Race? I drive through New Orleans every day and there are tons of destroyed rich white homes. Your viewpoint is very confused and wrong.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i recent viewed a national geographic show that was discussing teh shifting of the magnetic poles and the formation of multipul magnetic poles and how this wil effect the stmoshperes ability to hold back solar radiotion, these effects are visible as well when there are northern lights

of course this was all stuff that happens over hundreds of thousands if not millions of years.

it also explained that the loss of magnetic poles could explain why mars shows signs that life may havebeen present at one time but due to the deteriroation of te poles it can no longer sustain life.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a very interesting and relevant point. The fact that we are changing the Earth is a hard thing to work with, prediction-wise. But, as with any natural system, you have to expect the unexpected and expect synergistic actions. Who knows what any one other activity might do in conjunction with what we're doing.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> funny but.... Katrina isn't concrete evidence...
> 
> anyhow...


I don't think thats Katrina, it looks like somewhere in China.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> funny but.... Katrina isn't concrete evidence...
> 
> anyhow...


I don't think thats Katrina, it looks like somewhere in China.
[/quote]

Ha! You're right Tink!







I dont know why I thought that was Bourbon Street!









Let me also add to criticize pottsburg... that the North Shore of Pontchartrain (Slidell in particular) got hit extremely hard as well and got almost no press. I live on the north shore and I had no idea if I even had a home to go back to when I evacuated. I am so laid back about things on this wacky board, but if you are wrong about Katrina sh*t, I'm coming for you.









To further criticize you, here's some stats. And note, my friends in police-work say there are waaaaay more dead in New Orleans than reported. The stories are fucked up...

Deaths by state 
Alabama 2 
Florida 14 
Georgia 2 
Kentucky 1 
Louisiana 1,577
Mississippi 238 
Ohio 2 
Total 1,836 
Add'l missing 705

Maybe you'd like to make an argument for the lack of coverage on the three deaths from Ohio and Kentucky?

Sorry folks, hit a nerve...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> The volcano story is ridiculous. I need to just have the old Global Warming threads in my sig. It's been demonstrated time and time again that volcanoes COOL the Earth by blocking radiation.
> 
> Rush is wrong about every scientific thing he speaks of because he never does any research nor does he go into detail. And this is an incredibly detailed issue. I point to Ex0dus' great questions in the past about water vapor as a 'greenhouse gas'. It's so easy to confuse people.
> 
> ...


When you talk about the ocean absorbing the CO2, are you referring to algae and photosynthesis? I think the example rush uses is mt. st. helens so while annual output from volcanos may be low, the single explosion of helens dwarfed years of output. The most annoying thing about rush is when he speaks about extinction and how if we are killing animals how is it possible we are discovering new species everyday. While I know many people here dont like rush b/c of his personality, he has many valid points when its related to politics.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dont disagree that Rush might have other good points. I'm just a scientist first, so you understand why I cant even start listening to him again.









The dissolving of CO2 is mostly just that, dissolved gas. But a lot goes into the natural cycle, a lot of which ends up on the ocean bottom (which is ideal).

About the eruptions... I had specific eruption info but I'll have to locate that.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

When did Ray Nagan (sp?) ever decide to bring in busses to evacuate people? I don't know, but I heard alot of things about him never actually making the call. And Acestro, I'll admit that I'm a headstrong 21 year old. I am, however, open to opinions when you offer something that disproves my point and proves yours. You'll never win me over to the democrats if you talk to me like I'm sh*t......and I'm voting libertarian before either of the two majorities!...talk to me man, don't hate!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> When did Ray Nagan (sp?) ever decide to bring in busses to evacuate people? I don't know, but I heard alot of things about him never actually making the call. And Acestro, I'll admit that I'm a headstrong 21 year old. I am, however, open to opinions when you offer something that disproves my point and proves yours. You'll never win me over to the democrats if you talk to me like I'm sh*t......and I'm voting libertarian before either of the two majorities!...talk to me man, don't hate!


I'm sorry, I get sooo worked up about Katrina. You have no idea what it's like driving home late from my university and seeing no house lights on for miles.









Nagan is an idiot, no argument there.







I really look at the whole thing a-politically.

Thanks for being cool. I just left the board a year ago when someone got under my skin about Katrina.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, and when I was saying that the damage was worse in Mississippi, I never said deaths, I didn't talk about flooding. From what I've seen, there are tons of houses that are still there- but have been flooded and therefore inhabitable. That doesn't make Katrina the most violent storm, it just goes to show how New Orleans would take the worst hit from floodwaters. I don't think that Katrina is a sign of global warming.

I used to live in Gretna and everybody in our neighborhood was fine.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/tones down language in posts











pottsburg said:


> Oh, and when I was saying that the damage was worse in Mississippi, I never said deaths, I didn't talk about flooding. From what I've seen, there are tons of houses that are still there- but have been flooded and therefore inhabitable. That doesn't make Katrina the most violent storm, it just goes to show how New Orleans would take the worst hit from floodwaters. I don't think that Katrina is a sign of global warming.
> 
> I used to live in Gretna and everybody in our neighborhood was fine.


I'm glad everyone you knew in Gretna was fine. I also agree that Katrina wasn't that violent. The levees were the issue (and that gets political.... so let's just leave that one alone!







)


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Well this went from warming to politics really fast haha..........my fault?

And when you pair black people w/ flooding, you will always get more deaths. It's funny, it's mean but nobody on here can vouche for the africans and say that they are good at swimming.

I wish that somebody could start a thread for democrats and one for republicans and factually list why one party is better than the other with cited sources and no freaking out or anything.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What's weird (from you bringing up Gretna) is how some areas are just fine but others are likely never coming back. Really weird. There is just enough change in elevation within the city (and of course it depends where you are in relation to the levees) to make a difference for some. For example, most of my professors lost their homes, but some have no damage whatsoever (supporting your point of the lack of destructive force of the hurricane itself).


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahhh, peace between us for once haha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> Ahhh, peace between us for once haha.


So that abortion thing....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Eletric cars need to be recharged... wonder how power is generated.

You kill one moster only to create another.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

You want a baby inside you? I figure that if the morning after pill, Plan B, gets more mainstream, we won't have as much abortion issues.......moving on and saving it for another post


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Eletric cars need to be recharged... wonder how power is generated.
> 
> You kill one moster only to create another.


Thought about this too. If you recharge for 3.5 hours, what is your electric bill going to be like?







That's what led me back to the solar option. The diesel idea is relevant too, as is the ethanol one.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Electric cars can use friction from brakes, could have impellers powered from wind, something to the effect of cards in a bike wheel to regenerate power, harness heat given off by the engine, or just put pedals in there, remove the body, make it a one seater, and call it a carcycle...or a bicycle to make it easier.......

again, look at this...
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-ga...r-hybrid-engine


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting stuff.

Now that my blood pressure went back down... here's an interesting article. It's about a wacky guy and a former president that not everyone likes.... but cut to the cool part, the INVESTMENT in alternative fuel ideas:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14936341/


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Even if ethanol isn't as efficient, which is more important? A different fuel, a cleaner fuel, or a more effecient fuel? It's going to be hard to get all three at once, and I think that making people happy will be the hardest part - even if we get two of the three in one new package.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That whole 'storing energy in the form of compressed air' is absolutely brilliant, by the way.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

is this the global warming thread or the 100 derailemtns


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> is this the global warming thread or the 100 derailemtns


I think it's the How Can P-fury Save the Earth thread?









First step was removing mcflurrie from the thread, so we're off to a good start.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

It's both......"HIGH FIVE!" Mr. Borat......... remaking engines, hurricane katrina, and politics is all a part of global warming.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think alternative fuels is the ultimate subject.

That air compression stuff is cool enough to embed...

(it doesn't get really interesting until about 2:30 into it)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

locked temporarily. i will unlock after reviewing the thread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...I removed those unnecessary posts..however...mcfly is right. It is not fair to allow members of this forum to take shots at him and request him to not reply.

So...if you want to continue the conversation...both sides of this childish argument need to take it to pm. If not...I will close and remove this thread. Which is a shame..because it looks like there is some good information that will be lost.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

We are all going to die from global warming.....run for your lives!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ahahahaha mcfly is a crybaby









And he still cant post an intelligent post.











Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok...I removed those unnecessary posts..however...mcfly is right. It is not fair to allow members of this forum to take shots at him and request him to not reply.
> 
> So...if you want to continue the conversation...both sides of this childish argument need to take it to pm. If not...I will close and remove this thread. Which is a shame..because it looks like there is some good information that will be lost.


Point: none of the good information came from said crybaby.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Jesus, I show you guys a video of one of the best gasoline engine breakthroughs and then dumb and dumber run everybody off!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

teresting video ace but there demo video shows them "turning off" cyclinders by closing valves that are part of a loop the video demo technically doesnt work, if you were to close the valves for the cumbustion chamber to fill the holding tank the combustion chamber would seize and vs versus when the compression chamber is closed there would be no way for the fuel mixture to enter the combustion chamber unless it was direct injection but that wouldnt work with there theory of firing after TDC..

im sure there idea works but there video demonstration doesnt make sense..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The vid is from pottsburg's link, maybe he can explain it better...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Piranha Mcfly said:


> We are all going to die from global warming.....run for your lives!!!!!!


Intelligent post?









Expect the conversation to keep going with replies like this thrown in?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know, it was a mistake to allow him back in. But I guess he cried enough and had his mommy call pfury.









Back on track?....


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Time for all of us to just go ahead and block McFly.....I had to block Reta_the_Fish...dumb kid....

I never thought about the compression cylinder seizing up.

When the compression cylinder is closed and the firing piston is runninig off of the tank, it wouldn't need to get air from the compression cylinder. The only thing I see wrong with that is that they would need to leave the intake for the compression cylinder open so that the cylinder won't twist the crankshaft because it's got a vacuum in the piston. When the firing cylinder blows, it doesn't need the intake valve open because the expansion of air when the spark ignites the gas and it explodes...

I just posted this on the jetski forum I'm in, the motorheads there will make it or break it haha.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Motorheads.







awesome.

I wonder if that electric car can have solar panels on the top of the car...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe if they had good batteries...think of 20 years down the road how many busted up solar cars would suck ass driving at night!

There are guys on that jetski site that can make a 2stroke jetski engine w/ 1980 technology outrun a full on racing 4-stroke seadoo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> Maybe if they had good batteries...think of 20 years down the road *how many busted up solar cars would suck ass driving at night!*
> 
> There are guys on that jetski site that can make a 2stroke jetski engine w/ 1980 technology outrun a full on racing 4-stroke seadoo












ghetto solar cars.... stay home at night, homey.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly (Oct 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> Maybe if they had good batteries...think of 20 years down the road *how many busted up solar cars would suck ass driving at night!*
> 
> There are guys on that jetski site that can make a 2stroke jetski engine w/ 1980 technology outrun a full on racing 4-stroke seadoo












ghetto solar cars.... stay home at night, homey.:laugh:
[/quote]
I likey solar panels.

I am out of here. Have fun with your solar power and BS global warming scenarios. I will be posting about fish like you are supposed to on this site.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

acestro said:


> is this the global warming thread or the 100 derailemtns


I think it's the How Can P-fury Save the Earth thread?









First step was removing mcflurrie from the thread, so we're off to a good start.:laugh:
[/quote]
That Mcfly guy has really gotten into your head hasn't he? That's like the 20th time you've mentioned him since his previous post.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry...I thought this could be a good conversation...but I guess I was wrong.

I dont care who you are...it gives you no right to bash on other members.

Closed.


----------

